# Show me your Rats!



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

My sister brought two rats on Friday, smudge and muffin. :001_wub: and Im going to the breeders tommorrow to get 2 or 3 more, for me (all boys) 

So until then, I've got no rats to aww over.  (well, apart from my sisters.) I'd love to see your pictures! So get posting your rats!  

Tommorrow night when I pick up mine, I will add them to this post! 

Thanks!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

The Girls









And again









Bean









Dobby + Tula









Morty









Joey aka cotton eye Joe









Titch









Smidge


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The bucks

Irwin (black hooded)









Lennon (ruby eyed Siamese dumbo)









Mr. Skyfish (buff capped)









Professor Nebulous (blue capped)









Tesla (black roan)









Snape (black self)









Mushu (champagne hooded)









Magnum (champagne hooded)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The does 

Hyldi (Russian blue Berkshire dumbo)









Lola (black rex Berkshire)









Tau (mink blazed variegated)









Pippin (blue capped)









Ki (black hooded)


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub: they are gorgeous, all of them so pretty! :001_wub: 

Look at little Titch :001_wub: and pippin :001_wub: Dobby and Tula are gorgeous too, they all are! :001_wub: 

Mr sky fish is gorgeous too, with his little pink nose :001_wub: 

Your all soo lucky, everyone who's posted so far has Loads of rats! I'm guessing that they are addictive!  gorgeous all of them! :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Naevia - Black
Lucretia (AKA Lucy) - brown
Halley - White


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

portiaa said:


> :001_wub: :001_wub: they are gorgeous, all of them so pretty! :001_wub:
> 
> Look at little Titch :001_wub: and pippin :001_wub: Dobby and Tula are gorgeous too, they all are! :001_wub:
> 
> ...


They are VERY addictive, I love having so many but I'm going to have about 6 only in future as the heartache when they pass away is awful


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My bucks not many as im introing and only had the 4 babies 10days










two black hooded (6.5 weeks old) Barricade and Starscream
silver fawn hooded Ironhide









my two black berkies called optimus prime and "B"









agouti hooded megatron


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> They are VERY addictive, I love having so many but I'm going to have about 6 only in future as the heartache when they pass away is awful


I know what you mean  My sister had one in the past, which died just before the age of three.  they have a short lifespan, they are not here for long enough! Although they give so much love and attention in return for just a home, food, water and some love it's unbelievable! :001_wub: gorgeous affectionate little things!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks hun, They are so addictive  i have 11. It is so heart breaking when they go, but they are so brilliant. everytime i see them they make me happy


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

the does









Pixie agouti rex, lyra mink hooded and Tinker blue masked mismarked (i think!) 









Nieva (powder blue double rex) poppy black blazed vargiated (rip!) and Rain russian blue 








Indy russian blue with Belle bristish blue poor rex and rosie siamese rex

Not very good pics as they NEVER keep still lol


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Chewie







Gizmo







Noodle







Zeke







All of them together!


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Jess2308 is that one of the hammocks you bought from me in your photo???


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

reggie-ronnie said:


> Jess2308 is that one of the hammocks you bought from me in your photo???


It is! They love them


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

aww glad they like them  , can I please add your photo to my website .


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Of course you can


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

A few favourites ones of my boys. Moz is the black rat, Biffy and Cooper are the siamese ones. I can't tell Biffy and Cooper apart for sure unless can see the tails as they are that similar. Love my boys to pieces :001_wub:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my ickle men


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

This is Smudge when he came home on Friday  Unfortunetly I Don't have a picture of Muffin at the moment.









But ive got some bad news  I've been thinking all night and ive come to the conclusion that I Think I'm going to have to cancel with the breeder today  We've already got two rats in the house, which my sister has said she's happy for us to share and I think at the moment is maybe not the best time. I'm still searching for the right puppy to join our family and also I think maybe we should let these two ratties settle in first, then (anywere from 2 months-2 years.) consider a couple more. Especially with the extra finances, another cage (the one I liked) is about £200, which also cuts down on my puppy fund.  I feel really ashamed calling the breeder back, ive wasted her time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

portiaa said:


> This is Smudge when he came home on Friday  Unfortunetly I Don't have a picture of Muffin at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, its a shame but if you don't feel it's the right time it's a better thing to do, I doubt their breeder will think you wasted her time


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Willow (black striped roan)









Fern (champagne berkshire)









Nix (russian blue self)









Past rats:
Snippet (cinnamon variegated)









Frost (black roan)


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are my boys! They are dumbo rats and from a pet shop which I regret...Any future rats will be from rescue.

Mejiro


Kanda


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Mr Jingles









Moota









Dappy









Bee









Jenny

Will need to find decent ones of steve and milly x


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

They definatly are addictive so much so they have now got a name for the disorder - GMR disorder (Get More Rats disorder) but you need to go careful as there is a lesser known strain of this called GMBR syndrome (Get More Bigger Rats) the end result for me with this was this: (click on images to make bigger)

































These pictures are of Tora my 7 week old Gambian pouched rat and the bottom one is of her mother B'Elanna who i also own. I also have 2 others Odo and Nerys ... Yep definately addictive


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

trekky said:


> View attachment 70593


aw walkies time!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

see all those rats make me missing all mine :crying:


----------

